# New Lab at GRI



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

I was speaking to Prof. Nelson the other day and he was speaking about the new lab coming to GRI, it's gonna have incubators that monitor embryos to 5 days before they transfer. He said you can tell so much more after 5 rather than the normal 3 day transfers. 

I hope we don't need private cycle but if we did it's gonna be around 4k for ICSI with drugs and including the incubators (no extra charge for it) 

That's 2k cheaper than EEVA at GCRM, just thinking it's a big difference cost wise. 

What's people's thoughts? X


----------



## new_wife2009 (Apr 5, 2011)

Were you given any indication of when this would open? Would this technology be available to NHS patients too? I've read about it and it sounds excellent.


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

He said July/August time

Yeah it is newwife I'm NHS just now xx


----------



## new_wife2009 (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh that's quite exciting then?


----------

